# problematic email



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I put my horse up for lease. Got some responses but, ovbiously it's not going to happen. Took the ad down just today. If I give anyone an email, could ya do a reverse look up. It seems like this last person knows where I am boarding and it really makes me curious to see who it is..

"Your horse has foot problems; you should not be riding him, let alone
leasing him - the lease is more than your board; if you cannot afford
him why don't you find someone that will take proper care of him;
meaning a farrier should be doing his feet and why would you shave his
chest down to the skin? You look like you have no idea what you are
doing; and it's very sad." - persons email. 

"No, he doesn't have foot problems, he's fine. I can take proper care of him and he's seen a farrier. Keep your opinions to yourself. my horse is fine." and that was my email back 

what's your take on that...?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

More drama? Really?

Honestly, I agree with a lot of what was said in the email, especially in regards to not riding a horse who has foot issues. 

How's the broken wrist by the way..


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HowClever said:


> More drama? Really?


If only my imagination as only good enough to think of this much drama.....


I do not read anywhere in that supposed email conversation where it even slightly implies that someone knows where you board, etc.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

How to Run A Free Reverse Email Lookup | eHow.com

I am curious though, you say this person knows where you board, were they right about any of the things or was it something they got from pictures or your ad? If you put where your horses is located, ya know?

ARE you charging more for your lease than your board is?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

It actually sounds to me that the email came from someone who has just read your posts on various forums.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

It's better. The last set of xrays came back good, which I am really happy about. Either way I don't like the email.... I don't consider it drama because, it's not a problem and I'm not letting it get to me. Beau, doesn't have what I would consider a foot problem, just a minor little detail that needs to be attended to and will today. 

He's able to be ridden, i've had a vet do a flexion test and he passed it and the vet looked him over and he's fine to be ridden, if not i woulda thought twice about it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Rules for Comma Usage


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If only my imagination as only good enough to think of this much drama.....
> 
> 
> I do not read anywhere in that supposed email conversation where it even slightly implies that someone knows where you board, etc.


I'm not even trying to start drama, just trying to get other people's opinion on it, as it does seem very weird. what implied me to say the person knows where I board was his/her statement said "the lease is more than your board"



Dusty1228 said:


> How to Run A Free Reverse Email Lookup | eHow.com
> 
> I am curious though, you say this person knows where you board, were they right about any of the things or was it something they got from pictures or your ad? If you put where your horses is located, ya know?
> 
> ARE you charging more for your lease than your board is?


His feet at the moment have a little bit of a problem but, it's nothing that can't be fixed. I'm assuming something they got from the pictures but, his feet aren't long just need a trim.

I didn't put down where he was located though, just suffolk county, which states nothing. IMO. and yes it was a tiny bit more than the board. 



HowClever said:


> It actually sounds to me that the email came from someone who has just read your posts on various forums.


this could be too.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Rules for Comma Usage


yes I'm well aware I over use the comma.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't hate on commas, Ricci. Commas rock.

Having said that,

Beau why title the thread "problematic email" if it is not, in fact, a problem? 

It seems that Beau has had more than his fair share of issues lately. Swollen feet, thrush, underweight, etc. Either something is going wrong or it is all about the dramas.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

well, he's not under weight anymore. The thrush is under control. Swollen foot will be looked into today and fixed but, he really hasn't had that many issues it's more me than anything.

"problematic email" was to grab attention because, as I said I wanted some opinions.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love commas, use them all the time. Why can't I find it irritating when they are used incorrectly? Commas do not belong after "but" or "because."


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wondering what a flexion test has to do with a foot problem...... :?




riccil0ve said:


> I love commas, use them all the time. Why can't I find it irritating when they are used incorrectly? Commas do not belong after "but" or "because."


I am all for using commas, a ton, wherever and whenever.
And the work with but, if you want a pause after it. Though I prefer the over use of dots for that......


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Giggle, Ricci, why so serious?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Because, reading posts, like this, where you pause, in all the wrong, places, is really, super annoying.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Wondering what a flexion test has to do with a foot problem...... :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i guess the over use of dots would be better. A flexion test has nothing to do with anything but in the email it said some different stuff so, I said well he's had a flexion test and everything came back fine. I've had him vet checked and all so, wherever this wacko is getting his/her information i don't know.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Warning, somebody pee'd in Ricci's cheerios!

AB, the irrelevant information the better I say!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> wherever this wacko is getting his/her information i don't know.


The "wacko" is probably getting all their information right from you and your ever so prolific drama posts.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, Always. Commas can work after "but," but all the unnecessary and poorly placed halting phrasing of most of Beau's posts are enough to make my brain bleed. We all have a trigger.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricci, I can't help, but, sympathize,...... Ok, ok seriously. I took an advert poster down at work because it had incorrect placement of apostrophes. I frigging DESPISE that. You want me to buy your 'T-Shirt's' on sale? Your T-Shirt's what? Does your T-Shirt OWN something I should be aware of? Maddening I say!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

In the email it says "i don't take care of my horse" which is what I get from that email. So, can someone tell me how he went from this.... 







to.... 








this.... in less than a month... 

He has some problems, I won't deny that but, what horse doesn't. At least the problems with my horse are 10x more of an easy fix. 

By the way, I don't come here or post here to start drama.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, to be honest I don't see that much actual improvement in him. The photo is from a pretty hard angle to judge much of anything.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I do and everyone else at the barn does but, he is doing better. I know the photo is a hard angle but, I didn't post the pictures for a judgement. I just posted them to show that whoever emailed me is an incompetent ***.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

> By the way, I don't come here or post here to start drama


Then why do you post SOOO much of it?

Also, your pictures don't show much improvement. Maybe 25 lbs?

Thank you Dusty! I can't help but read things the way they are written, and when they are written incorrectly...



> He has some problems, I won't deny that but, what horse doesn't.


Ugh. My brain hurts. If you want to use a "..." go for it, but please stop abusing the poor comma!

ETA: Not sure how you were trying to stick it to 'em by showing a picture with little to no improvement...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dusty1228 said:


> Does your T-Shirt OWN something I should be aware of?


I laughed way too hard at this line.

Hey, what do you know, maybe they have extra special t-shirts that have their own stash of stuff that our (general population) t-shirts are not so lucky to have.


Beau, you have posted endless times about all the "problems" your horse has. All I know is, if I saw an ad for your horse to lease I most certainly would run away quickly. A day rarely goes by (that you are not banned) that you do not post some 'oh my gaaaaawwwd' post about some aspect of your life. Usually about how your horse is "way too dangerous" or "way injured" or "so underfed" or......

This problem, if it is true, was brought on by you and only you.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

When the photos don't show any improvement it hardly makes the emailer look like an incompetent ***...


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Because, it's not meant to be drama everyone just turns it into more than it actually is. Oh I have to sign off for a little while and cool off. Maybe for a couple of days/weeks just to let things calm down. 

He's showed improvement and I am getting him on probiotics too this week. Today actually. Last time the vet saw him he said he looks good.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Please, I beg of you, read my link.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I laughed way too hard at this line.
> 
> Hey, what do you know, maybe they have extra special t-shirts that have their own stash of stuff that our (general population) t-shirts are not so lucky to have.
> 
> ...


AB, I am aware of that. By the way I was banned twice... once because, I pretty much asked them too and the other time because I became to overwhelmed and slipped up. 

yes he has problems which AGAIN are being attended too. 



HowClever said:


> When the photos don't show any improvement it hardly makes the emailer look like an incompetent ***...


Again, these photos don't do justice because of the angle. As soon as I can get decent confo pics I will and show you all how wrong you are.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

beauforever23 said:


> I do and everyone else at the barn does but, he is doing better. I know the photo is a hard angle but, I didn't post the pictures for a judgement. I just posted them to show that whoever emailed me is an incompetent ***.


Then why did you post them? You wanted us to say - oh yes he is better. You are asking us to make a judgement call.

As for the e-mail - ignoring it would have been the better route. Now you have done exactly what they wanted and turned a poke into a fight.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have just glanced back over your threads, just the ones posted since you came back from your last banning. 90% of them are all about the drama.

Let's not forget the recent cat neuter/world ending topic. Not even sure how those 2 things wound up being posted about together...


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahahahahaha! You're right AB, maybe I made a snap judgment thinking they had made an error. :lol::lol::lol: For all I know I poofed my self right out of the deal of the century! :-|

I've not kept up with other posts from OP, so I had no idea about other posts, horse drama, injuries, conditions, etc. I simply MUST research!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

mls - i posted them because the first picture is from the first day I brought him back and the second picture is from 30 days later. So is there a whole ton of improvement just in those two pictures NO but, (yes I know the commas) it shows a little bit of improvement in just 30 days. 

he's better now and that's what I'm saying. Not trying to start a fight or anything just oh i don't know how to put it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

beu, you can get quite a bunch of info based on email. Heck you often don't even need email to find out who the person. (if, there, is, a, desire, comma, comma, comma, comma..... :rofl..


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

HowClever said:


> I have just glanced back over your threads, just the ones posted since you came back from your last banning. 90% of them are all about the drama.
> 
> Let's not forget the recent cat neuter/world ending topic. Not even sure how those 2 things wound up being posted about together...


I don't know either. Like I'm the only one some what worried about that. I'm sure other people have their opinions on that but, choose not to say something. I am not even going to get started on that. 

Again none of them were supposed to be drama. Everyone made it into something that they weren't 



Dusty1228 said:


> Hahahahahaha! You're right AB, maybe I made a snap judgment thinking they had made an error. :lol::lol::lol: For all I know I poofed my self right out of the deal of the century! :-|
> 
> I've not kept up with other posts from OP, so I had no idea about other posts, horse drama, injuries, conditions, etc. I simply MUST research!


Horse drama? no. Injuries? yes. Conditions? no

Injuries are as such right now. Slight bit of thrush which is being fixed right now and it's getting better by the day. The swollen hoof which went down since the first post that I posted. His frog apparently is peeling and needs to be filed which is going to be done today and his weight is looking better as said before. Oh and than my hand which is better too. 

There yah go I just told you.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> beu, you can get quite a bunch of info based on email. Heck you often don't even need email to find out who the person. (if, there, is, a, desire, comma, comma, comma, comma..... :rofl..


Blerghh. How do you figure that?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> mls - I posted them because the first picture is from the first day I brought him back and the second picture is from 30 days later. So is there a whole ton of improvement, just in those two pictures? NO, but (yes I know the commas,) it shows a little bit of improvement in just 30 days.
> 
> He's better now and that's what I'm saying. Not trying to start a fight or anything, just... oh, I don't know how to put it.


There. I fixed it. It may not be perfect, but tons better, eh? =P

KV, I'm going to kill you. Yes, yes I am. :twisted:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I am doing my best to bow out now. 

I can't control the beast much longer and I like this place too much to let him out to play.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

ricci if it makes you feel better to fix it than all the power to ya girl. Sorry about my whole misspelling errors but, I could really care less.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pssssssssst. 

*clears throat

Didn't you just post this:




beauforever23 said:


> Oh I have to sign off for a little while and cool off. Maybe for a couple of days/weeks just to let things calm down.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Yes I did and I will.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

beauforever23 said:


> Ricci, if it makes you feel better to fix it, then all the power to ya, girl. Sorry about my whole misspelling errors, but I could really care less.


:lol:

See? I like commas. Even added a few. _Where they make sense._


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

*head desk* I give up!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

HowClever said:


>


:clap::clap::clap::rofl::clap:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

HowClever said:


>


****! I was about to post something similar .


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> :lol:
> 
> See? I like commas. Even added a few. _Where they make sense._


You're such a grammar Nazi :clap::rofl:! It was very entertaining to read your comments!
(I mean this seriously, I'm not trying to bash you).

HowClever, I'm going to play detective! If I were to pick the main suspect in this whole ordeal (as in the person who emailed the OP), I would pick YOU!! You were the first to comment, you post "hinting" replies, and you seem to follow the OP consistently. It may seem a little stupid to say, but like I said, I'm playing detective!! 
You seemed to be right throughout the whole thread though. The OP seems to like attention. It's funny that she has been banned twice!

The whole email was a little critical, though it may be true. OP, try not to get defensive. These may be some valid points that the "mystery person" was trying to point out. I understand why you may be upset though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

HowClever said:


>


 LOL, dying of laughter over here.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bookmarking as I want to check something later. 

Also, didn't you say your boyfriend pays for your horse and doesn't want you paying? Why the change of heart?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Beau I have told you many times (mainly in the Saloon, so I won't quote them here) that you are full of drama. I guess maybe you are so used to it that you don't realize how much drama you have in your life. 

I would imagine that the person emailing has seen your posts here and recognize the horse.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I can say with 100% confidence that it wasn't me that sent the email.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

HowClever said:


> I can say with 100% confidence that it wasn't me that sent the email.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol now I know what job I'm NOT going to be when I'm older..


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

glitterhorse said:


> You're such a grammar Nazi :clap::rofl:! It was very entertaining to read your comments!
> (I mean this seriously, I'm not trying to bash you).
> 
> HowClever, I'm going to play detective! If I were to pick the main suspect in this whole ordeal (as in the person who emailed the OP), I would pick YOU!! You were the first to comment, you post "hinting" replies, and you seem to follow the OP consistently. It may seem a little stupid to say, but like I said, I'm playing detective!!
> ...


Nothing in that email was right. You guys keep finding more reasons for me wanting to leave again. Why go after me? Is that all you guys have to do? Every Fing thread lately. I'm starting to feel uncomfortable in this forum. It's ridiculous. 

By the way, my horse saw the farrier today and his feet weren't bad. Also, the whole thing with the hoof I was worried about is just because he needed to be trimmed a little and my farrier cut the thrush out and the frog is just peeling. 

I've been banned twice because, once I asked them too and the other time it was because, i couldn't control my temper. and no I'm not here for attention. 

The farrier also, said there is nothing wrong with his feet, not lame, etc.... and gave me something for the thrush.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to admit, when I saw who the op was, I actually said out loud "Holy Crap, what now??"
Beau, just ignore the email. You've got enough to worry about already, who cares who sent it.
Give your horse some more groceries, get his feet fixed up, and then once all that is taken care of you will have a better chance of leasing him out. As far as what you charge, ask what you want, that is buyer beware.
Just keep your temper on here. I don't want to see you banned, your threads are my favourite!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

beauforever23 said:


> You guys keep finding more reasons for me wanting to leave again. Why go after me? Is that all you guys have to do? Every Fing thread lately. I'm starting to feel uncomfortable in this forum. It's ridiculous.



Beau calm down. Nothing that has been said is the end of the world. 

In calmer moments you have admitted that you have a lot of drama in your life. Log off for a while and chill a minute!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Skipsfirstspike said:


> I have to admit, when I saw who the op was, I actually said out loud "Holy Crap, what now??"
> Beau, just ignore the email. You've got enough to worry about already, who cares who sent it.
> Give your horse some more groceries, get his feet fixed up, and then once all that is taken care of you will have a better chance of leasing him out. As far as what you charge, ask what you want, that is buyer beware.
> Just keep your temper on here. I don't want to see you banned, your threads are my favourite!


I've more than watched my temper since I've been back. His feet were fixed up today and again his weight is looking better. 

My threads are your favorite? what exactly does that mean? 




AlexS said:


> Beau calm down. Nothing that has been said is the end of the world.
> 
> In calmer moments you have admitted that you have a lot of drama in your life. Log off for a while and chill a minute!


I can't even chill, I'm way past the point of chilling. 

Farrier Services by Gary and Jesse Werner 

this by the way is the farrier who is doing my horses' feet.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

beau, maybe you should stop starting threads for awhile and just post on other peoples threads.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Beau, if something comes up that needs immediate attention you should probably talk with a vet or trainer. Not random people on the internet who you don't know. 

Go back and look at your last threads.. you will see why people are reacting this way. 

Also, like Allie said, I thought your boyfriend liked paying for things for you? And that you would NEVER get rid of your horse? What happened?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I never said I was getting rid of my horse, that's number 1. 
Yeah well than that's what i'm going to do because, I've almost had it in here. 
Boyfriend isn't paying for stuff anymore because, I just started a new job and i'm starting to pay my own way. 

My last threads which ones? People are reacting this way because, they make it into something that it's not.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/saloon/im-way-paranoid-about-stuff-85229/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/worst-clip-job-ever-83735/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/swollen-hoof-detiriating-frog-**help**-85563/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/swollen-frog-*please-help-me*-85034/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/thrush-remedy-85132/

http://www.horseforum.com/saloon/relationship-advice-my-man-frustrated-84612/

http://www.horseforum.com/saloon/somewhat-tmi-advice-about-guy-**help**-84200/

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/small-problem-barn-what-do-84552/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Beau, it might be time to take a step back from this thread. It takes two to tango, as they say.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I'm just done totally. No matter what thread I post someone always starts it up, I'm done.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I said it to Northern the other day and I will say it again now.

If every thing you post turns in to a wreck, maybe it's time to have a look at what you are posting that is making it happen.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

HowClever said:


> I said it to Northern the other day and I will say it again now.
> 
> If every thing you post turns in to a wreck, maybe it's time to have a look at what you are posting that is making it happen.


It's not what I'm posting. It's everyone turning it into something way BIGGER than it actually is.


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy freeking furry cat testicles!!

Beau , and here I was thinking my life was dramatic - well obviously I ain't seen nothing!

Life isnt as bad as it seems - no matter how bad you may think it is. Maybe instead of starting a load of "I have issues - solve them please' threads you could start a journal in the journal section. If people chose to comment they could do so there , and then it wouldnt be such a "look at me , I have issues, fix my life thread" - it would be more of 'the trials and tribulations of being Beau" kind of thread.

that way if people diddnt want to read them , they would be isolated to the one area and more easily avoidable? And should they want to read them , they could - and then comment appropriately? 

Just remember - if you think you have it bad , look out the window and have a look at somebody else's life. Its never as bad as you might think it is. Because you can guarantee that somebody has a worse deal than you.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well said Scoope.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think we had quite enough of drama and discussion unrelated to the horses in this thread. I'm closing it...


----------

